
Ask HN: Best daily “get-stuff-done”/todo app? - Xcelerate
I have a bad habit of getting off on tangents when I&#x27;m trying to get my work done each day.  The tangents relate to my work, but they go off into more &quot;research-level&quot; depth on a subject than is really necessary to just get the work done (as a chemical engineer, you wouldn&#x27;t believe how much time I&#x27;ve spent teaching myself group theory).<p>I&#x27;ve been reading up on this problem, and some studies indicate that making a todo list of manageable action items for each day results in modest productivity gains.<p>What&#x27;s a good app for this?  I&#x27;ve tried using a paper notebook, but I always lose it or forget to mark things off.<p>I need something that is either a mobile app or runs on OS X.  In contrast with the myriad todo apps that already exist, this one needs to have <i>task completion</i> as its primary objective; i.e., it needs to prod me to stay on task and get things done — incentivize <i>completion</i>.<p>What all is out there?
======
eitally
Google Keep is actually maturing into something quite useful, especially if
you also use an Android phone and other Google apps. You can set reminders,
easily create lists, and even add collaborators. There's both web & mobile
versions, and it also integrates nicely with Google Now & voice commands.

------
MegaLeon
I love workflowy: [https://workflowy.com/](https://workflowy.com/)

I Use it as to-do list, organizer, idea jotting, project manager.

> some studies indicate that making a todo list of manageable action items for
> each day results in modest productivity gains.

Don't sweat too much on this. As log as you actually get the work done, even
pen and paper can be fine.

